# Generational Curses



## golden bronze (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you believe that generational curses are still possible today? Do you believe that they can be broken? Here is one answer:

Question: "What does the Bible say about breaking generational curses?"

Answer: The Bible mentions “generational curses” in several places (Exodus 20:5; 34:7; Numbers 14:18; Deuteronomy 5:9). It sounds unfair for God to punish children for the sins of their fathers. However, this is looking at it from an earthly perspective. God knows that sin is passed down from one generation to the next. When a father has a sinful lifestyle, his children are likely to have the same sinful lifestyle as well. That is why it is not unjust for God to punish sin to the third or fourth generation – because they are committing the same sins their ancestors did. They are being punished for their own sins, not the sins of their ancestors. The Bible specifically tells us that God does not hold children accountable for the sins of their parents (Deuteronomy 24:16).

There is a trend in the church today to try and blame every sin and problem on some sort of generational curse. This is not Biblical. The cure for generational curses is salvation through Jesus Christ. When we become Christians, we are new creations (2 Corinthians 5:17). How can a child of God still be under God’s curse (Romans 8:1)? The cure, then, for a generational curse is faith in Christ and a life consecrated to Him (Romans 12:1-2).



Below is a prayer request for a family who believes to be expereincing a generational curse. The YWS family. Please pray for them.
******

I ask you remove whatever forces of the enemy that are attacking the YWS family in the name of Jesus by the authority of Jesus. Jesus is the name by which every knee shall bow, and every tongue shall confess, and by his stripes he has the power and authority over all. Let Jesus himself speak a word and command that this curse be broken by the power of his sacrafice and by his authority. For we know the enemy has no power except by that which the Father permits. We know that the son has power over all things given to him by the Father. We know Father, you have given all power to the Son. We call upon you right now, in the name of Jesus. We pray that the Holy Spirit fill what was taken and robbed, and that it forever be broken by the faith of the saints, in the name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Caramela (Nov 6, 2007)

No, I do not believe that generational curses exist today... Ezekiel 18:20 teaches that the son shall no bear the iniquity of the father... Man becomes a sinner by his own (individual) wicked works. 
We are not saved just because our parents are, or damned if our parents may be damned. Luckily under grace, each of us has a choice in how God will deal with us wether favorably or unfavorably... we are the determining factor, not our forefathers.


----------



## michc (Nov 6, 2007)

No - the blood of Jesus cleanses us from all sin. Period.


----------



## plainj (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe they do still exist.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe that there are things that can come through the spiritual or natural bloodline that will continue if they have not been called out, addressed, and declared null and void through the Word, Blood, and Name of the Lord Jesus Christ.

Esp. for Black folk, there are so many SECRETS that don't get told and then we wonder why generations of out-of-wedlock pregnancies, broken marriages, abortions, alcoholism, continue.... Sometimes it is obvious that what the parents have done, the children do (is it the nature versus nurture question).... Or how about physical traits/conditions? Why do doctors ask about family history? There's a reason for that....

In the Bible, David loved women.... His son Solomon, LOVED women.... they both loved women to both a benefit and a fault.... Was Solomon automatically absolved from the faults of loving women? Nope.... Did Solomon love women like his father did because of a spiritual thing (generational curse) or a natural thing (repeated the seen habits of his father) or a combination of both?

Of course everything wrong isn't due to a generational curse.... And at the same time, we should be open enough to address a pattern if we see it across generations.


----------



## sunnydaze (Nov 19, 2007)

No I do not believe in them.


----------



## plainj (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I believe that there are things that can come through the spiritual or natural bloodline that will continue if they have not been called out, addressed, and declared null and void through the Word, Blood, and Name of the Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> Esp. for Black folk, there are so many SECRETS that don't get told and then we wonder why generations of out-of-wedlock pregnancies, broken marriages, abortions, alcoholism, continue.... Sometimes it is obvious that what the parents have done, the children do (is it the nature versus nurture question).... Or how about physical traits/conditions? Why do doctors ask about family history? There's a reason for that....
> 
> ...


Yeah RR. That's right.  That's what I meant.  Very well put.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to believe in them, but once I really started studying, I came to the conclusion that they are broken at the cross.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I used to believe in them, but once I really started studying, I came to the conclusion that they are broken at the cross.


 
Hi, Lauren:

Question: are they AUTOMATICALLY broken at the cross? I ask it this way because I'm thinking there has to be some sort of "action" or declaration on the part of the individual that acknowedges the power, the purpose of the cross, similar to confession of salvation (e.g. Romans 10:9-10).... I believe that action is through OPEN declaration that those generational curses are broken...that demonstrates your belief and faith and also manifests that thing on a spiritual level.

Let me be clear in that I am not saying that people have to be in one's personal business, but that there is an open declaration in one's home or private place, prayer place, etc. And for some, some folk are open and want that outward witness to go along with that inward witness....

Even though Carlton Pearson now thinks otherwise, we are not all AUTOMATICALLY saved.... I perceive it that we all have EQUAL ACCESS to the cross and salvation.... we all have equal opportunity to say in general terms, something like: "Dear Lord, I now believe that Jesus Christ, Your only begotten Son, came to our earth in the flesh and died on the cross to take away all of my sins and the sins of this world. I believe that Jesus Christ then rose from the dead on the third day to give all of us eternal life. Lord Jesus, I now confess to You all of the wrong and sinful things that I have ever done in my life. I ask that You please forgive me and wash away all of my sins by the blood that You have personally shed for me on the cross. I am now ready to accept You as my personal Lord and Savior. I now ask that You come into my life and live with me for all of eternity. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

I believe that it is necessary to SPEAK, ARTICULATE, EXPRESS, DECLARE such things into earthly existence, just as the Lord God Almighty did so in the beginning:

"In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters. *AND GOD SAID*, Let there be light: and there was light." 

I went longer here than I intended.... I hope my original question wasn't lost in the shuffle!


----------



## dlewis (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe in them.  I see things everyday that makes me know it exists.


----------



## springbreeze (Nov 19, 2007)

yes i believe that exist, but i also believe they can be broken.


www.sw-mins.org/gen_*curse*s.html 











 1 of 1


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hi, Lauren:
> 
> Question: are they AUTOMATICALLY broken at the cross? I ask it this way because I'm thinking there has to be some sort of "action" or declaration on the part of the individual that acknowedges the power, the purpose of the cross, similar to confession of salvation (e.g. Romans 10:9-10).... I believe that action is through OPEN declaration that those generational curses are broken...that demonstrates your belief and faith and also manifests that thing on a spiritual level.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I do believe curses are automatically broken once you receive Jesus as your savior. Sorry I wasn't clear on that.


*Deuteronomy 5:9,10*

*You shall not bow down thyself unto them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me. 10And showing mercy unto thousands of them that love me and keep my commandments.*

God says he will curse the children of those who HATE Him. I think that's pretty clear...If you don't hate God, your children won't be cursed. At the same time_,_ God shows mercy unto thousands of those who love Him. This also seems clear to me that if you love God, He will have mercy on you.

Once you are saved (that's what I meant by the cross), then yes, whatever curses that may be on you are broken becuase

*Gal 3:13*

_*Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being *_
_*made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth *_
_*on a tree:*_

I don't think what we see today is the work of generational curses. I believe the mess we are in is because of sin that we have let into our lives and families, and that relates to Satan. Generational curses are from God, so even if we wanted to speak against them, we couldn't, because they were God's will. 

By saying we need to take any action to get ourselves delivered is, IMO, minimizing what Jesus went through. I have never seen any biblical support for us having to speak things into existence for them to work. God is God, and what He says goes. He never changes. If He said He sent His son to die for my sins, then I believe it. Why would I have to then declare it? It's already done.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

I wanted to add these prohphecies about the New Covenant:

*Jeremiah 31:29-32* 

_In those days people will no longer say, 'The fathers have eaten sour grapes, and the children's teeth are set on edge.' Instead, everyone will die for his own sin; whoever eats sour grapes--his own teeth will be set on edge. "The time is coming," declares the Lord, "when I will make a new covenant with the house of Israel and with the house of Judah. It will not be like the covenant I made with their forefathers..."_

*Ezekiel 18:14-16,18-20* 

_"But suppose this son has a son who sees all the sins his father commits, and though he sees them, he does not do such things: He does not eat at the mountain shrines or look to the idols of the house of Israel... He does not oppress anyone... He does not commit robbery, but gives his food to the hungry and provides clothing for the naked... He will not die for his father's sin; he will surely live. But his father will die for his own sin, because he practiced extortion, robbed his brother and did what was wrong among his people. Yet you ask, 'Why does the son not share the guilt of his father?' Since the son has done what is just and right and has been careful to keep all my decrees, he will surely live. The soul who sins is the one who will die. The son will not share the guilt of the father, nor will the father share the guilt of the son. The righteousness of the righteous man will be credited to him, and the wickedness of the wicked will be charged against him."_


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Nov 19, 2007)

i don't believe in them


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I believe that it is necessary to SPEAK, ARTICULATE, EXPRESS, DECLARE such things into earthly existence, just as the Lord God Almighty did so in the beginning:


 
Respectfully disagree. I think there is a value in speaking out loud, but I believe it's pointless to try to speak things into existence. We are not God.

What we CAN do is speak to ourselves out loud and remind ourselves what God's word says. I used to rebuke curses in the name of Jesus and tell Satan that he couldn't do this or that and speak that this would happen or that...Now I realize that I spent way too much time talking to the devil or to the air or to the angels or whoever...I should have been talking to God...or myself.

I should have spoken out loud that I believe God's word, and that I have faith in what He said because He said it. Because really, isn't that what this all is? A faith problem? We have made a habit of making Christ and the Cross insufficient. Where did we get the idea that we had to do and say all this extra stuff to receive what God said was ours if we only believe? 

If there is sin in our lives, it's up to US to change it. We can ask God for strength to deal with it, but ultimately, we have the choice to live righteously or not. When we begin to live righteously, our children and their children will see our love for God and (hopefully) model that, and THAT'S what will get rid of the sin in our homes. IMHO


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont have anything to say on the topic but *Lauren* I just had to say that I enjoy reading your takes on the Word. It always make me look at things in a different perspective 
Ritght now I was telling myself that I wish you had a book discussing your takes on different topics lol


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Respectfully disagree. I think there is a value in speaking out loud, but I believe it's pointless to try to speak things into existence. We are not God.
> 
> *What we CAN do is speak to ourselves out loud and remind ourselves what God's word says. I used to rebuke curses in the name of Jesus and tell Satan that he couldn't do this or that and speak that this would happen or that...Now I realize that I spent way too much time talking to the devil or to the air or to the angels or whoever...I should have been talking to God...or myself.*
> 
> I should have spoken out loud that I believe God's word, and that I have faith in what He said because He said it. Because really, isn't that what this all is? A faith problem? We have made a habit of making Christ and the Cross insufficient. Where did we get the idea that we had to do and say all this extra stuff to receive what God said was ours if we only believe?


 
I'm going to ask a question that probably has nothing to do with the topic but the bold makes me want to ask: do you believe in spiritual warfare and if so what is spiritual warfare to you?

About not speaking to the devil, didnt Jesus do so when he was casting out demons? And by what Jesus said in Matthew 10:8, wasn't He encouraging us to speak to the enemy because He gave us the authority to do so?


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Respectfully disagree. I think there is a value in speaking out loud, but I believe it's pointless to try to speak things into existence. We are not God.
> 
> What we CAN do is speak to ourselves out loud and remind ourselves what God's word says. I used to rebuke curses in the name of Jesus and tell Satan that he couldn't do this or that and speak that this would happen or that...Now I realize that I spent way too much time talking to the devil or to the air or to the angels or whoever...I should have been talking to God...or myself.
> 
> ...


 
But that's it! When we're speaking out loud, we're actually speaking things into existence.... Of course we're not God, but we're "like" God, yes? Made in His image? When we speak God's word, we're His MOUTHPIECES, and I submit that we're operating in our God-given authority as believers....

I wholeheartedly AGREE with you that some of the saints spend WAY TOO MUCH TIME talking to the devil.... and that we would do much better to pray in our heavenly language and speak the word of God, which edifies us. I also agree with you about our power of decision as well....


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> Dont have anything to say on the topic but *Lauren* I just had to say that I enjoy your reading your takes on the Word. It always make look at things in a different perspective
> Ritght now I was telling myself that I wish you had a book discussing your takes on different topics lol


 
Thank you! I don't know about a book though...


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Respectfully disagree. I think there is a value in speaking out loud, but I believe it's pointless to try to speak things into existence. We are not God.
> 
> *What we CAN do is speak to ourselves out loud and remind ourselves what God's word says. I used to rebuke curses in the name of Jesus and tell Satan that he couldn't do this or that and speak that this would happen or that...Now I realize that I spent way too much time talking to the devil or to the air or to the angels or whoever...I should have been talking to God...or myself.*
> 
> ...


 

This post reminded me of the following:

*Mark 11:12-14, 19-25* 

The next day as they were leaving Bethany, Jesus was hungry. Seeing in the distance a fig tree in leaf, he went to find out if it had any fruit. When he reached it, he found nothing but leaves, because it was not the season for figs. Then he said to the tree, "May no one ever eat fruit from you again." And his disciples heard him say it. 

When evening came, they went out of the city. 

In the morning, as they went along, they saw the fig tree withered from the roots. Peter remembered and said to Jesus, "Rabbi, look! The fig tree you cursed has withered!" 

"Have faith in God," Jesus answered. "I tell you the truth, if anyone says to this mountain, `Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it will be done for him. Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours. And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive him, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins." 


Jesus didn't speak to God when he encountered difficulties in this case. He spoke direclty to the fig tree. When questioned about it, he used the example of a mountain. He could have said speak to God to move the mountain/fig tree but he didn't. He said to speak TO the mountain.


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 19, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I believe in them. I see things everyday that makes me know it exists.


 

I agree that it is what I see in MY own family that leads me to believe that. As such, I have to pray about them so that the buck stops here.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> I'm going to ask a question that probably has nothing to do with the topic but the bold makes me want to ask: do you believe in spiritual warfare and if so what is spiritual warfare to you?
> 
> About not speaking to devil, didnt Jesus do so when he was casting out demons? And by what Jesus said in Matthew 10:8, wasn't He encouraging us to speak to the enemy because He gave us the authority to do so?


 
Well, I believe in spiritual warfare according to 

_Ephesians 6:10-20_

_10Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. _

_ 11Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. _
_ 12For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. _
_ 13Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. _
_ 14Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness; _
_ 15And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; _
_ 16Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. _
_ 17And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God: _
_ 18Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints; _
_ 19And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel, __ 20For which I am an ambassador in bonds: that therein I may speak boldly, as I ought to speak._

The weapons are things believers are already equipped with...salvation, faith, prayer, truth, etc. I don't interpret any of this to mean rebuking the devil or casting out demons (Jesus told the disciples to do this in Matthew 10:8, but I've never seen where Christians are instructed to do this). 

So yes, I believe what the Word says about powers/principalities, but I also believe God when He says that if we submit to Him and resist the devil, he will flee. The devil is already defeated, so I don't have to go on the offensive.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> *But that's it! When we're speaking out loud, we're actually speaking things into existence.... Of course we're not God, but we're "like" God, yes? Made in His image? When we speak God's word, we're His MOUTHPIECES, and I submit that we're operating in our God-given authority as believers....*
> 
> I wholeheartedly AGREE with you that some of the saints spend WAY TOO MUCH TIME talking to the devil.... and that we would do much better to pray in our heavenly language and speak the word of God, which edifies us. I also agree with you about our power of decision as well....


 
How so? God's word already exists, so we are just speaking things that we already know are true. We already know the enemy is defeated. We already know that curses are broken because God said it in His word. We may be talking semantics here, but I don't believe we as humans have the power to make things happen just by speaking about them. Only God has that power. If our will lines up with His, then we may see tangible results, but otherwise, it's fruitless, IMO.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> How so? God's word already exists, so we are just speaking things that we already know are true. We already know the enemy is defeated. We already know that curses are broken because God said it in His word. We may be talking semantics here, but I don't believe we as humans have the power to make things happen just by speaking about them. Only God has that power. If our will lines up with His, then we may see tangible results, but otherwise, it's fruitless, IMO.


 
Goes back to my question about it being automatic for everybody, including non-believers? Or am I understanding you to say that once a person confesses Christ that the curses are broken? I think if that were the case, believers would all be in perfect health, spiritually and naturally, but we are not because in part, because of what you said, our sins and transgressions that we commit now, knowingly or unknowingly.

But what about again, those conditions, situations, that we can obviously see across generations that have gone unaddressed spiritually and naturally? I'll use my family for example: issues with out-of-wedlock pregnancies. Through at least two generations. Another one is children dying before the parents. We had a family reunion a couple of years back and I did the family tree. Through at least 3 generations, I saw a pattern of children passing before their parents. My own grandmother lost her two daughters. My grandmother is still alive. And then me: I almost died six years ago. My father almost lost me (this is my dad's side of the family I'm talking about.... Yes, some of the deaths were due to poor decisions. My particular case: physician error ended me up in intensive care. So on the natural side, maybe some of this could have been avoided. But spiritually speaking, I believe that "curse" can be (and has been) exposed and we speak the Word of God over that curse and command that that curse is cut off at the root and it will not continue through another generation, in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth.

This is spiritual warfare that MindTwister was referring to.... Now we don't spend ALL DAY on spiritual warfare, but we do like Jesus did with the fig tree and then go on through our lives in faith, thanking and praising the Lord that the curse of premature death is broken....

Also, I am not exactly sure that generational curses come from God...in that God does not put a curse on somebody....but that maybe curses are "allowed"(?) or come as a result of disobedience....

Also, because God is a spirit, the Lord needs a body to operate on this planet. That's why God came on planet earth in the embodiement of the Jesus Christ. Believers yield their bodies to the Lord so He (Holy Spirit) can operate here.... "our bodies is the temple of the Lord"....


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't believe in them but a girlfriend gave me a book about it and there's a prayer in there that I'm going to post in a few. I'll also give you the name and author of the book. They do exist - this book references the wars of Africa and the unrest there it says that due to religious practices the curse is upon the people. It's true the curse can be broken but most people aren't aware that they even exist so it goes un-removed and leads to the distruction of generations.

ETA: The name of the book is "Unbroken Curses- Hidden Source of Trouble in the Christian's Life" Rebecca Brown, M.D. and Daniel Yoder.


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

This book states that if we ask, the Holy Spirit will show us truth and bring to our minds those sins that we have forgotten so we can confess them and be clensed from them.  He will reveal to us any curses that are active in our lives - all we have to do is ask.

Ask the Holy Spirit to bring the forgotten past sin that haven't been repented for to your remembrance.  

Many ask how can I know if there is a curse operating in my life - again, ask the Holy Spirit to show it to you.

This book will change your life.  It speaks of reasons why you could have a curse in your life.  It could be as simple as an artifact made in Mexico/or other country, in the name or dedicated to a demonic god. Bringing into your home can make your home un-holy.  Venturing into unholy places and interacting with people who deal in the occult.  It's amazing - scary and enlightning.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> This book states that if we ask, the Holy Spirit will show us truth and bring to our minds those sins that we have forgotten so we can confess them and be clensed from them. He will reveal to us any curses that are active in our lives - all we have to do is ask.
> 
> Ask the Holy Spirit to bring the forgotten past sin that haven't been repented for to your remembrance.
> 
> ...


 
Good points....


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

If a curse is from God follow these steps to break it(according to this book);

Step 1. Acknowledge your own sin and the sins of your forefathers. Then confess them to God and repent for them, asking for forgiveness and cleansing. Separate yourself from sin and those things which displease God. Change your life!

Step 2. Ask God to remove the curse He has placed on your life.
Step 3. Command any demons that came into your life through the sins to leave you at once in the name of Jesus.

If the curse if from Satan and he has the legal right to do so, these are the steps to take (according to this book);

Step 1. Confess and acknowledge the sin that gave Satan and/or his servants the right to place the curse on you. Repent and ask God for forgiveness and cleansing.

Step 2. Speaking out loud, take authority over the curse in the name of Jesus Christ, and command it to be broken at once.

Example: "In the name of Jesus Christ, I take authority over this curse of ___________________ and I command it to be broken now!!

Step 3. Command all demon spirits associated with the curse to leave you immediately in the name of Jesus.

Example: " In the name of Jesus Christ, I command all demon spirits associated with this curse to leave me now!!!

If Satan has cursed you without the legitimate right to do so, then do the following; (according to this book)
Step 1. Speaking out loud, take authority over the curse in the name of Jesus Christ, and command it to be broken at once.

Example:" In the name of Jesus Christ, I take authority over this curse of _______________, and I command it to be broken now!!!

Step 2. Command all the demon spirits associated with the curse to leave you immediately.

Example: "In the name of Jesus Christ, I command all demon spirits associated with this curse to leave me now!!!"

These are the basic steps to breaking curses. HTHs


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> How so? God's word already exists, so we are just speaking things that we already know are true. We already know the enemy is defeated. We already know that curses are broken because God said it in His word. We may be talking semantics here, but I don't believe we as humans have the power to make things happen just by speaking about them. Only God has that power. If our will lines up with His, then we may see tangible results, but otherwise, it's fruitless, IMO.


 
You'll say wow after this; (According to this book)

Authority and Responsiblity

Unfortunately, some Christians believe that they don't have to bother with curses at all. They assume that God will handle them. However, Jesus specifically told us that He was giving us authority over Satan and his kingdom. (see Luke 10:19; Mark 16:17; and 2 Corinthians 7:1) With authority comes responsibility. It is our responsibility to break any curses sent onto us. Jesus Christ gave us the power to do so, and He expects us to use the authority given to us in His name. pg 25 at the bottom right.


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Well, I believe in spiritual warfare according to
> 
> _Ephesians 6:10-20_
> 
> ...


hmmm it's interesting the distinction u make in the bolded... I'm confused Aren't the disciples Christians also?

U gotta think about that book miss Lady, I'd probably the first one to buy it


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

Guys, I've had this book for over a year and a half and put it away because it's so intense!  One lady in Mexico had a drawing on a wall facing her home across the street she was a Minister of Christ.  She began having all types of ailments and everything that could go wrong was wrong and come to find out the graffiti was an circle with a big A inside.  How about it's called a watcher, put there by demonic worshippers to curse and watch her and her home and everything she did.  There was writing around it but it was in English so she had no idea what it was.  Anywho - they prayed over her and her house, got rid of the graffiti and she's not sick and all of her problems are gone.  They were angry with her for bringing many people to Christianity in their town.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe they still exist.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Goes back to my question about it being automatic for everybody, including non-believers? Or am I understanding you to say that once a person confesses Christ that the curses are broken? I think if that were the case, believers would all be in perfect health, spiritually and naturally, but we are not because in part, because of what you said, our sins and transgressions that we commit now, knowingly or unknowingly.
> 
> But what about again, those conditions, situations, that we can obviously see across generations that have gone unaddressed spiritually and naturally? I'll use my family for example: issues with out-of-wedlock pregnancies. Through at least two generations. Another one is children dying before the parents. We had a family reunion a couple of years back and I did the family tree. Through at least 3 generations, I saw a pattern of children passing before their parents. My own grandmother lost her two daughters. My grandmother is still alive. And then me: I almost died six years ago. My father almost lost me (this is my dad's side of the family I'm talking about.... Yes, some of the deaths were due to poor decisions. My particular case: physician error ended me up in intensive care. So on the natural side, maybe some of this could have been avoided. But spiritually speaking, I believe that "curse" can be (and has been) exposed and we speak the Word of God over that curse and command that that curse is cut off at the root and it will not continue through another generation, in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth.
> 
> ...


 
It's right there in the word. Every time a generational curse is talked about in the Bible, it is God saying HE will put a curse on the generations. It's very clear about that. That's why I said that we as humans couldn't possibly have the power to break them, because if God put it there, it was His will. Only the blood of Jesus is sufficient to do it.

I interpret the Word to mean that it is automatic for everyone who receives Jesus as their savior. And I agree that we do suffer consequences for sin, but that is NOT the same as a generational curse, by any means. Plus, it also says in the Word (the scripture was in an earlier post) that people will suffer for their own sins. So yes, believers are still going to suffer (which is also in the Word), but we have power over the enemy. However, since noone was perfect except Christ, we can not expect to ever have perfect ANYTHING.

As for sin that is passed down...I do believe that sin can be passed down, but again, it's not the same thing as generational curses. For example addiction. In my dh's family, on both sides, there is alcoholism and drug use. It's not a curse, per se, because again, curses are broken at the cross for believers. I believe it gets passed down by observation (if a 13 year old knows her mom had her at 13, she is more likely to have a baby at 13, and so on), and part of it is a spirit. 

If you believe you should cast out demons, then that's fine. I don't believe that. I was involved in a ministry that specialized in that, and seeing what I saw solidified my belief that God didn't intend for us to do battle that way. I believe He meant what He said about the armor of God, and that the Word and truth and faith is our weapon.


To sum it all up, , I believe sin can be passed down in a family mostly through observation (and sickness through genes, etc.), and sometimes through spirits, but I don't believe we need to do anything other than what God said to be set free, which is to be saved and put on our full armor. As long as we stand in faith, I believe we can overcome anything because that's what God said, and I believe Him. I don't need to add anything extra. And I have noticed in my own life that once I got stronger in my faith, things that could be called curses started to fall away. My life isn't perfect, and I don't expect it to be, but I have peace and favor on my life, and I praise God for it! It's so simple to me; I don't know why I wasted all this time fighting something that was already defeated.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> This book states that if we ask, the Holy Spirit will show us truth and bring to our minds those sins that we have forgotten so we can confess them and be clensed from them. He will reveal to us any curses that are active in our lives - all we have to do is ask.
> 
> Ask the Holy Spirit to bring the forgotten past sin that haven't been repented for to your remembrance.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's crazy. I don't believe that at all. That's such gloom and doom. It makes life seem pretty hopeless for believers. You may have a curse on you because of that little statue you got on your cruise to the Carribean, and if you never call it out, you will be cursed forever along with your children and your children's children? God doesn't operate that way, yall.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> You'll say wow after this; (According to this book)
> 
> Authority and Responsiblity
> 
> Unfortunately, some Christians believe that they don't have to bother with curses at all. They assume that God will handle them. However, Jesus specifically told us that He was giving us authority over Satan and his kingdom. (see Luke 10:19; Mark 16:17; and 2 Corinthians 7:1) With authority comes responsibility. It is our responsibility to break any curses sent onto us. Jesus Christ gave us the power to do so, and He expects us to use the authority given to us in His name. pg 25 at the bottom right.


 
How did you get that from the scriptures you posted? If Jesus gave us the authoritity over Satan, then we've already won, right? 

The scriptures where Jesus said they shall cast out demons were referring to the disciples. I've never seen anywhere that we are supposed to do this, but if you interpret Jesus instructions to the disciples as that, then that's fine, but there are other instructions to the disciples that I know we don't follow.

And again, the Bible specifically says that curses are broken at the cross, so why would we have the responsibility to do what Christ already did?


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> How did you get that from the scriptures you posted? If Jesus gave us the authoritity over Satan, then we've already won, right?
> 
> The scriptures where Jesus said they shall cast out demons were referring to the disciples. I've never seen anywhere that we are supposed to do this, but if you interpret Jesus instructions to the disciples as that, then that's fine, but there are other instructions to the disciples that I know we don't follow.
> 
> And again, the Bible specifically says that curses are broken at the cross, so why would we have the responsibility to do what Christ already did?


Hey Lauren 
Can you please explain why you differentiate between disciples and christians? What do you personally interepret the scriputre on casting out demons to mean? I've read all your posts thus far but I don't remember reading your interpretation on that scripture 
And also can you give an example of other things that the disciples were asked to do that we don't do?

What about what Nvybeauty posted on *Mark 11:12-14, 19-25*. 
Jesus did speak directly to the tree and said that we could instruct situations to change and they would.
Or could that scripture be taken as not meaning litteraly to speak to a situation but simply to have faith?

This topic is interesting and confusing lol


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> hmmm it's interesting the distinction u make in the bolded... I'm confused Aren't the disciples Christians also?
> 
> U gotta think about that book miss Lady, I'd probably the first one to buy it


 
In context:

*Matthew 10*

_1And when he had called unto him his twelve disciples, he gave them power against unclean spirits, to cast them out, and to heal all manner of sickness and all manner of disease. _


_ 2Now the names of the twelve apostles are these; The first, Simon, who is called Peter, and Andrew his brother; James the son of Zebedee, and John his brother; _

_ 3Philip, and Bartholomew; Thomas, and Matthew the publican; James the son of Alphaeus, and Lebbaeus, whose surname was Thaddaeus; _

_ 4Simon the Canaanite, and Judas Iscariot, who also betrayed him. _

_ 5These twelve Jesus sent forth, and commanded them, saying, Go not into the way of the Gentiles, and into any city of the Samaritans enter ye not: _

_ 6But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel. _

_ 7And as ye go, preach, saying, The kingdom of heaven is at hand. _

_ 8Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give. _

_ 9Provide neither gold, nor silver, nor brass in your purses, _

_ 10Nor scrip for your journey, neither two coats, neither shoes, nor yet staves: for the workman is worthy of his meat. _

_ 11And into whatsoever city or town ye shall enter, enquire who in it is worthy; and there abide till ye go thence. _

_ 12And when ye come into an house, salute it. _

_ 13And if the house be worthy, let your peace come upon it: but if it be not worthy, let your peace return to you._

_ 14And whosoever shall not receive you, nor hear your words, when ye depart out of that house or city, shake off the dust of your feet. _

_ 15Verily I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for the land of Sodom and Gomorrha in the day of judgment, than for that city. _

_ 16Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves. _

_ 17But beware of men: for they will deliver you up to the councils, and they will scourge you in their synagogues; _

_ 18And ye shall be brought before governors and kings for my sake, for a testimony against them and the Gentiles._

_ 19But when they deliver you up, take no thought how or what ye shall speak: for it shall be given you in that same hour what ye shall speak. _

_ 20For it is not ye that speak, but the Spirit of your Father which speaketh in you. _

_ 21And the brother shall deliver up the brother to death, and the father the child: and the children shall rise up against their parents, and cause them to be put to death. _

_ 22And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved. _

_ 23But when they persecute you in this city, flee ye into another: for verily I say unto you, Ye shall not have gone over the cities of Israel, till the Son of man be come. _

_ 24The disciple is not above his master, nor the servant above his lord. _

_ 25It is enough for the disciple that he be as his master, and the servant as his lord. If they have called the master of the house Beelzebub, how much more shall they call them of his household? _

_ 26Fear them not therefore: for there is nothing covered, that shall not be revealed; and hid, that shall not be known. _

_ 27What I tell you in darkness, that speak ye in light: and what ye hear in the ear, that preach ye upon the housetops. _

_ 28And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell. _

_ 29Are not two sparrows sold for a farthing? and one of them shall not fall on the ground without your Father. _

_ 30But the very hairs of your head are all numbered. _

_ 31Fear ye not therefore, ye are of more value than many sparrows. _

_ 32Whosoever therefore shall confess me before men, him will I confess also before my Father which is in heaven. _

_ 33But whosoever shall deny me before men, him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven. _

_ 34Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword. _

_ 35For I am come to set a man at variance against his father, and the daughter against her mother, and the daughter in law against her mother in law. _

_ 36And a man's foes shall be they of his own household. _
_ 37He that loveth father or mother more than me is not worthy of me: and he that loveth son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me. _

_ 38And he that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me. _

_ 39He that findeth his life shall lose it: and he that loseth his life for my sake shall find it. _

_ 40He that receiveth you receiveth me, and he that receiveth me receiveth him that sent me. _

_ 41He that receiveth a prophet in the name of a prophet shall receive a prophet's reward; and he that receiveth a righteous man in the name of a righteous man shall receive a righteous man's reward. _
_ 42And whosoever shall give to drink unto one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, verily I say unto you, he shall in no wise lose his reward._

Jesus gave specific instructions to hHis 12 disciples. Why would we pick out one of those commands as being for us, but not the others?


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. I don't believe that at all. That's such gloom and doom. It makes life seem pretty hopeless for believers. You may have a curse on you because of that little statue you got on your cruise to the Carribean, and if you never call it out, you will be cursed forever along with your children and your children's children? God doesn't operate that way, yall.


 
It's crazy and gloom and doom but the truth is (whether we wish to acknowledge it or not) the lord wouldn't give us Power and Dominion over all serpents and demons if we wouldn't need the power. It would be a senseless act. Nothing that God does is senseless so he wouldn't have provided the power if it was not necessary. You need the authority for spiritual warfare which will consists of war with demons and spirits and curses. If you go to a store and purchase a statue Buddha for your "Christian Home" that's used for "other idol worship" rituals you will bring a curse on your family - because that's an unholy item purchased by you for your "God filled home, Buddha is an replica of a God worshipped by another culture however people do it all the time. Not knowing that this can allow a curse to be on their family. A Buddha is another God, our lord is a jealous God so this would be a violation of the Thou shall have no other God before me" False Idols law.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> It's right there in the word. Every time a generational curse is talked about in the Bible, it is God saying HE will put a curse on the generations. It's very clear about that. That's why I said that we as humans couldn't possibly have the power to break them, because if God put it there, it was His will. Only the blood of Jesus is sufficient to do it.
> 
> I interpret the Word to mean that it is automatic for everyone who receives Jesus as their savior. And I agree that we do suffer consequences for sin, but that is NOT the same as a generational curse, by any means. Plus, it also says in the Word (the scripture was in an earlier post) that people will suffer for their own sins. So yes, believers are still going to suffer (which is also in the Word), but we have power over the enemy. However, since noone was perfect except Christ, we can not expect to ever have perfect ANYTHING.
> 
> ...


 
I did a quick, quick search on Biblegateway.com and I browsed through the variety of scriptures but I did not see a specific scripture where God cursed believers specifically. I saw scriptures that said He would curse enemies. I saw scriptures where He cursed a serpent, the ground. He said He would curse thosed who cursed those appointed folk at that time. Deuteronomy 28 talked about how curses would COME UPON those who DISOBEYED.... Although Deuteronomy 11:26-28 says"26Behold, I set before you this day a blessing and a curse; 27A blessing, if ye obey the commandments of the LORD your God, which I command you this day: 28And a curse, if ye will not obey the commandments of the LORD your God, but turn aside out of the way which I command you this day, to go after other gods, which ye have not known."

Ok, I did see this scripture in Malachi 2:1-3: "1And now, O ye priests, this commandment is for you.  2If ye will not hear, and if ye will not lay it to heart, to give glory unto my name, saith the LORD of hosts, I will even send a curse upon you, and I will curse your blessings: yea, I have cursed them already, because ye do not lay it to heart. 3Behold, I will corrupt your seed, and spread dung upon your faces, even the dung of your solemn feasts; and one shall take you away with it."

Same principle: the curse would be the response to DISOBEDIENCE.

With regard to our "part", if you will, in this salvation experience, some of the other posts spelled out well our God-given authority and responsibility on this planet to advance the Kingdom of God. If anything, believers are not to be passive, but active. The Bible says the Kingdom suffereth violence, the violent take it by force (Matt 11:12(. Violence is anything but passive.


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Well, I believe in spiritual warfare according to
> 
> _Ephesians 6:10-20_
> 
> ...


Verse 12 says we fighting against powers, principalities and rulers of darkness of this world. Aren't the devil and demons part of darkness?
If we aren't fighting them by rebuking/casting, how are we fighting them?
I know what the weapons are from this scripture you gave me, but how are we using them? What does spiritual warfare "look like" if I may put it that way?


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> Verse 12 says we fighting against powers, principalities and rulers of darkness of this world. Aren't the devil and demons part of darkness?
> If we aren't fighting them by rebuking/casting, how are we fighting them?
> I know what the weapons are from this scripture you gave me, but how are we using them? What does spiritual warfare "look like" if I may put it that way?


 
This reminded me of 2 Corinthians 10:

4(For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds 

 5Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;  6And having in a readiness to revenge all disobedience, when your obedience is fulfilled.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> Hey Lauren
> Can you please explain why you differentiate between disciples and christians? What do you personally interepret the scriputre on casting out demons to mean? I've read all your posts thus far but I don't remember reading your interpretation on that scripture
> And also can you give an example of other things that the disciples were asked to do that we don't do?
> 
> ...


 
I like this topic too. I'm seeing things I've never seen just from going back over these scriptures!

I took those scriptures to mean (of course, it's just my interpretation, so I'm not saying I'm right) that it is all about faith. 

_20And in the morning, as they passed by, they saw the fig tree dried up from the roots. _

_ 21And Peter calling to remembrance saith unto him, Master, behold, the fig tree which thou cursedst is withered away. _
_ 22And Jesus answering saith unto them, Have faith in God. _
_ 23For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith. __ 24Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them. _

I don't think we are meant to take this literally. After all, that would mean going down to the Mercedes dealership and speaking to the car and then we'd have it. I think it's a message about having faith that when you ask for something, you have enough faith in God that you have no doubt that you will receive it.


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> In context:
> 
> *Matthew 10*
> 
> ...


Good question, I don't know... something else to ponder
So I gather you don't believe that the "Great Commission" (Matthew 28:16-20) of making disciples apply to us?
If the disciples of back then were commissionned to make disciples of all nations, doesn't that mean that all who receive(d)/accept(ed) the Good News have been discipled? 

I already feel myself going on a tangent lool but these things spring up a lot of questions in my brain


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

> Verse 12 says we fighting against powers, principalities and rulers of darkness of this world. Aren't the devil and demons part of darkness?
> If we aren't fighting them by rebuking/casting, how are we fighting them?
> I know what the weapons are from this scripture you gave me, but how are we using them? What does spiritual warfare "look like" if I may put it that way?


 
Looking at the armor...truth, salvation, faith, righteousness, the gospel of peace, and the world of God, which is the sword (also the only offensive weapon. The rest are defensive...helmet, shield, breastplate, belt).

I don't know exactly what warfare looks like, but judging by the scripture, I would imagine it would resemble standing firm and withstanding any attack. I imagine not falling down even though evil is coming at you, because you have on the armor. The only weapon you have to fight with is the word of God. We don't have to rebuke or cast them because we have authority over them through the Word. The word is enough to drive them out.

I think we agree more than disagree. I think where we differ is in the thought that we must cast out demons or rebuke them or speak to them. I believe the word is enough.

For example, I've always dealt with anxiety and worry. I would rebuke the spirit of fear and cast it out. Then, I just started reminding myself that God did not give me the spirit of fear. That His rod and staff comfort me. That was enough, and it kept me focus on God's goodness, rather than evil.



RelaxerRehab said:


> This reminded me of 2 Corinthians 10:
> 
> 4(For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds
> 
> 5Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; 6And having in a readiness to revenge all disobedience, when your obedience is fulfilled.


 
This is a good scripture!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> Good question, I don't know... something else to ponder
> So I gather you don't believe that the "Great Commission" (Matthew 28:16-20) of making disciples apply to us?
> If the disciples of back then were commissionned to make disciples of all nations, doesn't that mean that all who receive(d)/accept(ed) the Good News have been discipled?
> 
> I already feel myself going on a tangent lool but these things spring up a lot of questions in my brain


 
Actually, I do believe very much in the Great Commission, so I know I'm cherry-picking too.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I like this topic too. I'm seeing things I've never seen just from going back over these scriptures!
> 
> I took those scriptures to mean (of course, it's just my interpretation, so I'm not saying I'm right) that it is all about faith.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it is about faith.... seeing faith in action: both spiritually and naturally.... in word and in deed....

I might be digressing by throwing this in the mix, but the "law of attraction" stuff is kind of the mutated extreme version of this principle of faith in Mark 11:22-24: "
22 Jesus said to them, "Have faith in God. 23 For sure, I tell you, a person may say to this mountain, 'Move from here into the sea.' And if he does not doubt, but believes that what he says will be done, it will happen. 24 Because of this, I say to you, whatever you ask for when you pray, have faith that you will receive it. Then you will get it. (NLV)....

In other words, we gotta use our words! (I say "use your words" to children--age appropriate, of course!)


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> Verse 12 says we fighting against powers, principalities and rulers of darkness of this world. Aren't the devil and demons part of darkness?
> If we aren't fighting them by rebuking/casting, how are we fighting them?
> I know what the weapons are from this scripture you gave me, but how are we using them? What does spiritual warfare "look like" if I may put it that way?


 
That could vary.  Lets say there are lots of bad things happening.  You're prayer but everytime you look around something bad happens.

Example: Go to church on Sunday morning, Pastor preaches like nobody's business on Faith and belief that God can move mountains.
On the way home from church you get in an accident.  You're fine - your car's wrecked, someone else hit you, the cop gives you the ticket. At the scene you take the other persons info get home call the insurance company and her insurance is expired, you'll have to pay & your premium's going up.  Next day at work you find out the promotion you were supposed to get was given to another less experienced co-worker. All this is the workings of the devil, demons, doing things to take your eye off Jesus.  Sometimes spiritual warfare is tell them, that you have authority and power over them and you command them to leave your presence and life NOW!!!  In the name of Jesus.  When things seem to be getting progressively worse for no reason I say (out loud) the devil is a LIAR. Then you have to quote a verse pertaining to your situation. Such as, by the stripes of Jesus I'm healed (if a doctors say you're sick), then confess it over your life right then by saying,"Thank you lord that I'm healed completely.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> That could vary. Lets say there are lots of bad things happening. You're prayer but everytime you look around something bad happens.
> 
> Example: Go to church on Sunday morning, Pastor preaches like nobody's business on Faith and belief that God can move mountains.
> On the way home from church you get in an accident. You're fine - your car's wrecked, someone else hit you, the cop gives you the ticket. At the scene you take the other persons info get home call the insurance company and her insurance is expired, you'll have to pay & your premium's going up. Next day at work you find out the promotion you were supposed to get was given to another less experienced co-worker. All this is the workings of the devil, demons, doing things to take your eye off Jesus. Sometimes spiritual warfare is tell them, that you have authority and power over them and you command them to leave your presence and life NOW!!! In the name of Jesus. When things seem to be getting progressively worse for no reason I say (out loud) the devil is a LIAR. Then you have to quote a verse pertaining to your situation. Such as, by the stripes of Jesus I'm healed (if a doctors say you're sick), then confess it over your life right then by saying,"Thank you lord that I'm healed completely.


 
It COULD be the work of the enemy, but it might not be. Maybe it's to get us TO focus more on God. Maybe the job or the car was an idol. Maybe there's a better car/job coming.

The Bible says that we will have trials. Sometimes bad things happen because of sin. Sometimes they happen because of God. Sometimes they happen because of free will. Sometimes they happen because they happen. Before we get to rebuking, it's best to get in prayer and ask God what He is trying to show us. 

But I do agree with the last part. Speaking the word and thanking God for what is already done!


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 19, 2007)

This just popped in my head as well....

The armor of God (Ephesians 6):
" 10 This is the last thing I want to say: Be strong with the Lord's strength. 11 Put on the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will not fall into the traps of the devil. 12 Our fight is not with people. It is against the leaders and the powers and the spirits of darkness in this world. It is against the demon world that works in the heavens. 13 Because of this, put on all the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will be able to stand in that sinful day. When it is all over, you will still be standing. 14 So stand up and do not be moved. Wear a belt of truth around your body. Wear a piece of iron over your chest which is being right with God. 15 Wear shoes on your feet which are the Good News of peace. 16 Most important of all, you need a covering of faith in front of you. This is to put out the fire-arrows of the devil. 17 The covering for your head is that you have been saved from the punishment of sin. Take the sword of the Spirit which is the Word of God."

I recall a teaching that talked about the defensive and offensive weapons of our armor. We have both: the offensive weapons includ the Shield of faith and the sword of the spirit. Everything else is defensive.... Our strategies to fight are the Word of God, the Name of Jesus, and the Blood of Jesus....


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> It COULD be the work of the enemy, but it might not be. Maybe it's to get us TO focus more on God. Maybe the job or the car was an idol. Maybe there's a better car/job coming.
> 
> The Bible says that we will have trials. Sometimes bad things happen because of sin. Sometimes they happen because of God. Sometimes they happen because of free will. Sometimes they happen because they happen. Before we get to rebuking, it's best to get in prayer and ask God what He is trying to show us.
> 
> But I do agree with the last part. Speaking the word and thanking God for what is already done!


 

Lauren - that was just an example.  You took it literally.  I have a Porsche, Lexus, and Landrover (recently got ride of my 500SL Mercedes) I don't worship things.  I have three homes in the US all over 800k and 2 in other countries.  Everything I have is God given. Material things come and go.  I know that the Lord will never give me something and allow it to be taken away.  I am CEO of my own Commercial Lending Firm. If I lose that which he gives to me, he always brings it back double or better than the first.  
You are a sweet girl but you have to open your mind to everything that the bible says.  Not just the parts you choose to accept.  That's like reading the bible and stopping at Revelations because you're afraid of what it says. This is only my opinion.  Being naive as christians can't help us it can only hurt you.  Ignorance is never bliss at least not from my experiences.


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> This just popped in my head as well....
> 
> The armor of God (Ephesians 6):
> " 10 This is the last thing I want to say: Be strong with the Lord's strength. 11 Put on the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will not fall into the traps of the devil. 12 Our fight is not with people. It is against the leaders and the powers and the spirits of darkness in this world. It is against the demon world that works in the heavens. 13 Because of this, put on all the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will be able to stand in that sinful day. When it is all over, you will still be standing. 14 So stand up and do not be moved. Wear a belt of truth around your body. Wear a piece of iron over your chest which is being right with God. 15 Wear shoes on your feet which are the Good News of peace. 16 Most important of all, you need a covering of faith in front of you. This is to put out the fire-arrows of the devil. 17 The covering for your head is that you have been saved from the punishment of sin. Take the sword of the Spirit which is the Word of God."
> ...


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I like this topic too. I'm seeing things I've never seen just from going back over these scriptures!
> 
> I took those scriptures to mean (of course, it's just my interpretation, so I'm not saying I'm right) that it is all about faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> This just popped in my head as well....
> 
> The armor of God (Ephesians 6):
> " 10 This is the last thing I want to say: Be strong with the Lord's strength. 11 Put on the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will not fall into the traps of the devil. 12 *Our fight is not with people. It is against the leaders and the powers and the spirits of darkness in this world. It is against the demon world that works in the heavens*. 13 Because of this, put on all the things God gives you to fight with. Then you will be able to stand in that sinful day. When it is all over, you will still be standing. 14 So stand up and do not be moved. Wear a belt of truth around your body. Wear a piece of iron over your chest which is being right with God. 15 Wear shoes on your feet which are the Good News of peace. 16 Most important of all, you need a covering of faith in front of you. This is to put out the fire-arrows of the devil. 17 The covering for your head is that you have been saved from the punishment of sin. Take the sword of the Spirit which is the Word of God."
> ...


 
You're preachin up in here girlie.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 19, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> lauren450 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this topic too. I'm seeing things I've never seen just from going back over these scriptures!
> ...


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe in Generational Curses because just like Dlewis, I see them in real people's lives. I do believe that you have to acknowledge it and pray to get it removed. I remember asking my mom about years ago and she said "Yes! it exists, look at the Kennedy's!" 

I think the Kennedy family is a good example of a generational curse or "Sins of the Father" as my mom would say.


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> trini_rican said:
> 
> 
> > Scriptures please?
> ...


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 19, 2007)

Hear it for yourself, this is better then scriptures http://www.bwm.org/believers_walk_of_faith/video.htm ladies this man's teachings will change your belief. 

RelaxerRehab posted that *the secret comes back to this asking and believing.* She was absolutely 100% correct.

The best series there is Speak The Word Only and The Mystery of Confession.


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 20, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> trini_rican said:
> 
> 
> > Scriptures please?
> ...


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm after re-reading some of the posts, I realized that I'm confused
I thought speaking to out situations, rebuking/casting out, meant speaking the Word over these things? If that's the case then isn't everyone saying the same things?

What is everyone's understanding of rebuking/casting out/speaking to a situation?


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 20, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> trini_rican said:
> 
> 
> > Scriptures please?
> ...


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 20, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> hmmm after re-reading some of the posts, I realized that I'm confused
> I thought speaking to out situations, rebuking/casting out, meant speaking the Word over these things? If that's the case then isn't everyone saying the same things?
> 
> What is everyone's understanding of rebuking/casting out/speaking to a situation?


 
Yes...speaking the Word of God in such situations. esp. Jesus' Words in RED! Example: Mark 9: boy with the evil spirit:

Verse 25: " 25When Jesus saw that the people came running together, he rebuked the foul spirit, saying unto him, Thou dumb and deaf spirit, I charge thee, come out of him, and enter no more into him." (KJV)

Jesus commanded that dumb and deaf spirit to come out of the boy, never to return....

Here's The Message version (notice the different (modern) language):
"25-27Seeing that the crowd was forming fast, Jesus gave the vile spirit its marching orders: "Dumb and deaf spirit, I command you—Out of him, and stay out!" Screaming, and with much thrashing about, it left. The boy was pale as a corpse, so people started saying, "He's dead." But Jesus, taking his hand, raised him. The boy stood up."

Yes, speaking the Word of God and also applying the PRINCIPLES of the Word of God to the present situation.... But you can't go wrong with going right from the scriptures!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 20, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> lauren450 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here are some scriptures to support my "claims"
> ...


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 20, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> lauren450 said:
> 
> 
> > Lauren OT: You cut your looooong beaUtiFul hair!!! It's pretty though. I've been all up in your fotki (when I first joined)I didn't realize it was you until I looked at the avatar.
> ...


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 20, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> trini_rican said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Yep, snip snip.I needed a change. It'll grow back though, and I'm going to let it.
> ...


----------

